# Bait and tackle stores?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm headed towards Ponce De Leon tomorrow, does anyone know where a bait and tackle store is in that area? I'm looking for crappie minnows and I will be headed down hwy 10. Thanks for any information.


----------

